# "make index" fails "le: argument expected" "eq: argument expected"



## Beeblebrox (Dec 7, 2010)

I found I had some problems with the port index because any attempt at config or make commands would give me the above "argument expected" message.

I tried to correct this in several ways but got nowhere by:`# portsdb -uU`
`# portsdb -Fu && pkgdb -FfO && portsclean -CD`

So I decided to rebuild INDEX and got as a result:
`# cd /usr/ports/ && rm INDEX* && make index`

```
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait..[: -le: argument expected
[: -eq: argument expected
[: -le: argument expected
---- a long line of this ----
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: ap-mod_rpaf-0.6
```
I'm kind of lost what to do next...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

Try updating your ports tree again. I get similar errors every now and then. An update usually fixes it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 7, 2010)

That's no dice, SirDice - still same message.  btw, I had run csup before the previous operations as well.  Right now I cannot exec any port-related cmnd due to this error.

*UPDATE:* This does not look like an INDEX issue anymore, as after
`# make fetchindex`
`# make config-recursive`
in the port's directory still displays the above error.

*UPDATE2:*  This is a Gnome2 port issue.  It just occurred to me to try another port and no problems there.

*UPDATE3:* I ran
`# portupgrade -Can`
to update all my config options globally (which I wanted do do anyway).  Portupgrade is obviously a different approach to updating (compared to portmaster which I usually prefer) as it started running w/o any problems - until it got to www/gnome-user-share and stopped because of

```
** Makefile possibly broken: www/gnome-user-share:
	[: -le: argument expected
	gnome-user-share-2.30.1
```
Then I remembered that I had manually changed the Makefile on this port. I guess csup appended instead of replacing the file and there you have breakage.


----------

